# Open Loop Issue?



## MAJOR_SPANKY (Jan 17, 2014)

First off hello to all i am new and this is my first post. I have a "Red Hot" 2014 Cruze 1LT RS 1.4t/c automatic tans. The car has about 3,000 miles on it atm and i have noticed a small issue/annoyance. The car seems to get stuck in the cold start open loop function. My normal routine during these cold days is to remote start the car and let it warm up for 10mins. When i get in the car its warm with the temp gauge at the 1/4 mark. I have a 40 mile drive to work all but 1.5 miles are highway. The car is at operating temp by the time i hit the highway yet my DIC is showing way lower MPG that it should normally *[email protected] instead of normal [email protected]* It did this yesterday morning long than anytime before, almost 30 miles of my trip, I finally stopped and turned off the car then less than a minute i started it and ran normal. I took it to the dealer today and not to my surprise they have no idea. Im not saying they are incompetent, just that the car must think nothing is wrong while this is happening to show no codes or event logs. Any thoughts on this or experience? 

I really like this site very professional and helpful so far.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd bet there are two culprits to your reduced gas mileage.
1. Winter blend gasoline. It's taken 4 mpg off of my city driving.
2. That 10 minute, open loop, high idle rpm start. My car will lose up to .2 mpg for every 10 minutes idling while it's up to full operating temperature. Sitting in the school pick up line, I can watch it drop for the 30 to 40 minutes we sit there. I never do a warm up idle,, just start it, drive, and turn the seat heaters up to high for a few minutes.


----------



## MAJOR_SPANKY (Jan 17, 2014)

I am sure that those two things have lowered my average MPG but thats not the cause of the issue I'm having. Basically it runs like the O2 sensor is unplugged. The car acts normal after I stop, shut it off, then restart. Its like the car doesn't get the command that the engine has warmed up.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

These have a heated thermostat to speed up closed loop operation.....I think......never really investigated but seemed logical when my Chev contact tried to describe it.
Anyways, if that is the purpose, maybe it can become partially dead without setting a CEL.
Heck, I don't even know for sure if the circuit is monitered.

I do know members much further North with much lower ambient temps. are not experiencing what you describe.
Seems unusual for a Tennesee car.....you're getting colder than normal but not -20 to -40 cold.

So, for now, I'm thinking along thermostat concern.

Rob


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Thermostat is monitored . I threw one already , last november . It could be his 10 minute warm up that is reducing his display .


----------

